# 1989 Schwinn World



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

So I was given a red 19" what seems to be 89 Schwinn World in good condition. I just sold my ss and was thinking this would be a good project for me to convert.

what parts do I need to do the conversion? a rear cog spacer? what about the front chainring because it seems that the original is welded to the crank. any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Depends on how much you want to spend, and how neat/clean/stylish you want it to be -- as opposed to merely functional.

The quick-and-dirty SS conversion would use one of the existing cogs, and one of the rings (pick a pair that give you an adequate gear and a decent chainline). Remove shifting gear and shorten chain and you have a functional SS, quick and cheap.

If you want to use a SS freewheel, and assuming you have a thread-on freewheel now (could be, in 1989, but maybe not) it's a little more work, because you have to re-space the axle and re-dish the wheel. 

The cheap crank with the swaged-on (probably not welded) ring can be dealt with a few ways. Usually one ring is swaged to the arm, and the other bolted to that one. If the attached one can give you an acceptable gear, just unbolt the other. On my rain-commuter fixie, I cut off the ring I didn't want (a Dremel works nicely, but a hacksaw and file will do fine, too.)

Here's really most of what you need to know, from the late Saint Sheldon (he'd HATE being called that ;-)
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for all the info. I'm on a fixed budget so I might mess around and just cut the chain and slowly build it to where I want it. there's some cheap 27" wheel options floating around to go SS that I may look into.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

buy a 15 dollar cog, thread that puppy on with jb weld and rock that...


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

yes, some will disagree, but if youre running a brake, i wouldnt worry...

and shoot, if you were close, i have some extra 27" wheels laying around i would give to you for freeeee

but really, if you can get a cheap set of 700c wheels with a flipflop hub, thats the bet way to go, the tire availibility is so so much better as well as then you can change gear ratios if you want to...


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks guys, i picked up a pair of used 700c from my local lbs for $25, bought the origin 8 conversion kit with the tensioner and I'm in business, also threw a couple parts on that I had lying around. Total investment is $70 (the bike was free) and put some pics up wen I have a chance. 

Also stayed with the orginal crank and have it setup 54/18 and can easily drop it the 42/18 with the tensioner. pretty happy with it so far, next step is to strip it down and repaint it.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

here's a pic that I had on my work pc, this past weekend i shortened the bars 1.5" on both sides, added grips, and a front brake. I also put on a set of 700x35 for a little more comfort.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Z8AGFsx4AJ7kcPk3i8u5JG0X-X1pKvuph0WOfRLxyT8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1CQ4LuV3ZDc/TKIKiqOzmYI/AAAAAAAAADw/JdUSe5kHi-Y/s800/schwinn%5B1%5D.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/112624441941948934586/MyPictures?authkey=Gv1sRgCOCknfevic78LQ&feat=embedwebsite">My Pictures</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Sounds good.*

Looks good, too. Nice find on the used wheels. So now you have a SS that's a DS, with a really retro shifting mech (stop and move chain by hand).

I like the non-matching rims (really).

Personally, I'd run two brakes, since it's a coastie. But your choice, obviously.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks, i plan on running the rear brake this weekend. the original was very rusted so i took it apart, cleaned it all up and sprayed it with rust-o. 

the old school gear shifting is gonna make a come back!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool bike. With your crankset, I would be tempted to re-install the front derailleur just to be different. And start a dual speed craze with the hipster set....


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

bicyclerepairman said:


> Cool bike. With your crankset, I would be tempted to re-install the front derailleur just to be different. And start a dual speed craze with the hipster set....


that would be pretty cool.

hows backpedaling with the tensioner?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SlurpeeKing said:


> here's a pic that I had on my work pc, this past weekend i shortened the bars 1.5" on both sides, added grips, and a front brake. I also put on a set of 700x35 for a little more comfort.
> 
> <table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Z8AGFsx4AJ7kcPk3i8u5JG0X-X1pKvuph0WOfRLxyT8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1CQ4LuV3ZDc/TKIKiqOzmYI/AAAAAAAAADw/JdUSe5kHi-Y/s800/schwinn%5B1%5D.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/112624441941948934586/MyPictures?authkey=Gv1sRgCOCknfevic78LQ&feat=embedwebsite">My Pictures</a></td></tr></table>



Sweet,,,,,,,,very well done


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> that would be pretty cool.
> 
> hows backpedaling with the tensioner?


was a little nervous at first because you definitely know it's there, however, it hasn't given me any problems yet.


----------

